# Neuer Teich in der Eifel



## bakshi (2. Sep. 2012)

hallo liebe gartenteichfreunde,

möchte mich auch mal mit ein paar fragen an euch spezialisten wenden.

da der bagger schon mal im garten stand, haben wir uns entschlossen, den eigentlich für nächstes jahr geplanten neuen teich nun doch schon dieses jahr in die tat umzusetzen. der jetzige mit ca. 10000 ltr. ist nun wirklich zu klein für unsere 6 koi und einige bitterlinge, welche mit teichmuscheln eingewandert sind seit unser goldie tim seiner badeleidenschaft frönt.

der neue teich soll also für tim und uns als schwimmteich dienen und unseren fischen ein neues zuhause bieten. Der teich wird ca. 10 x 7m, 1,80 - 1,20m tief. zur filterung soll an einer längsseite wird ein ca. 1m breier ca. 50 cm tiefer ufergraben entstehen und vor dem eigentlichen teich ein 4 x4m, 60cm tiefer pflanzenfilter. außerdem haben wir geplant diese filtereinheiten mit schwergraft in folgender reihenfolge  einzubauen: UltraSieve III, Oase ProfiClear Classic Pumpenkammer M1, OASE Bitron 55 C, Oase screenmatic 36. es wird ein bodenablauf und ein standskimmer installiert.

hier nun meine fargen: 
was haltet ihr von der filteridee? da das ganze schon ne menge geld kostet ist es so in ordung oder gibt es eurer meinung nach günstigere und genausogute alternativen?
 da unser tim mit seinen krallen wahrscheinlich schon mal über die folie klettern wird würdet ihr welche folienstäke empfehlen?

danke euch schon mal ganz herzlich für antworten und anregungen.

lg werner


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich inn der Eifel*

Moin Moin,

also bis auf die Oase Filtertechnik hört sich das ganz gut an

nur wenn schon ein Bodenablauf verbaut wird, kann auch ein Rohrskimmer statt dem Standskimmer verwendet werden... 

und Alternativen für Die Oase Filtersysteme findet man hier ja genug 

nur wo sind die Bilder ?  

und Goldie ist ein Golden Retriever?


----------



## bakshi (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich inn der Eifel*

hallo,

ja tim ist ein 20 monate alter Golden Retriever. meinte schon einen rohrskimmer. bin mit der nomenklatur noch nicht so richtig vertraut. dazu hätte ich aber auch noch eine frage. reicht für den skimmer die sogkraft des bodenablaufs oder muß eine zusätzl. skimmerpumpe eigebaut werden?
ich dachte die oase filtertechnik sei eine ganz besonders gute. welche alternativen kann man den empfehlen?
bilder werde ich natürlich nachreichen. im moment ist nur ein riesen loch im garten.
bez. der zu verwendeten pumpe bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher. wieviel pumpleistung wäre bei der teichgröße denn nötig?

lg werner


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich inn der Eifel*

Herzlich Willkommen.

Bei geschätzter Teichgröße von etwa 100 kubik Wasservolumen und als Schwimmteich, mit geringen Besatz (der sollte dann auch tatsächlich auch so bleiben) reicht meines Erachtens nach eine Rohrpumpe mit ~ 20000 l/h aus.

Skimmer und Bodenablauf kannst du ja mit je eigenen Anschluß in den US III speisen und da braucht's keine Extrapumpe für den Oberflächenskimmer.


----------



## tomsteich (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich inn der Eifel*

Hallo Werner,

ich habe einen ähnlich geringen Besatz in meinem Schwimmteich. Dieser ist von unten (mit 900er Vlies) und von oben mit Verbundmatte und Zement gegen Zerstörung gepanzert (1 mm PVC reicht bei Dir auch aus). Gebaut habe ich nach dem tausenfach bewährten Naturagart-System. Dies ist verhältnismäßig günstig, die Bauanleitungen und telefonische Hotline sind sehr gut. Die Folgekosten sind niedrig, da eine kleine stromsparende Pumpe ausreicht. 

Das Wasservolumen würde ich geringer schätzen, da ein rechteckiges Becken nicht erstrebenswert ist. Ein Ufergraben ist eine gute Idee, dieser ist allerdings nicht zur Filterung gedacht. Diese ganzen Oase-Teile sind sicher nicht billig(?). Mit einem richtig dimensionierten Filtergraben reicht ein günstiger Standard-Filter (plus evtl. UV, wegen der Wasserschweine) aus, um den sauberen Boden und Deine Fische ganzjährig sehen zu können. 

Ich rate aber nur immer wieder davon ab, sich nur auf Ratschläge (erfahrener und weniger erfahrener) Teichbaulaien zu stützen. Du sparst auch nichts dabei. Jeder von uns hat etwas anderes gebaut, weshalb die diversen Einzelmeinungen oft dazu führen, dass Bausteine verschiedener Systeme miteinander kombiniert werden. Das funktioniert meist nicht und kostet vor allem viel überflüssige Kohle.

Ich will hier aber keine Werbung für NG machen, d.h. es gibt auch andere gute Firmen mit einem funktionierenden System. Hauptsache, Du entscheidest Dich und bleibst dabei.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich inn der Eifel*

Ich nochmal...

Beim Wasservolumen sollte man jedoch nicht die Verrohrung, die Volumen der zusätzlichen Filter sowie den Bachlauf und den Pflanzenfilterteich als Teichvolumen vergessen. Die Gesamtsumme ergibt das tatsächliche Volumen, was auch effektiv gefiltert und bewegt werden sollte.

Wie groß muss ein richtig dimensionierter Filtergraben sein? So ganz genaue Angaben habe ich da bislang nicht gefunden und das sollte dem User doch eher mitgeteilt werden. Wie sind da die Erfahrungen? Welche Größe brauche ich denn grundsätzlich? Wie stark muss im Verhältnis der Pflanzenfilterteich zum Ufergraben besetzt werden? Das sind doch irgendwie zwei völlig verschiedene Module am Teich!? Bei einem reinen Schwimmteich, meist ohne technischen Aufwand, sollte der Pfanzenbereich etwa 20-40 % der gesamten Teichoberfläche sein. Eine üppig dichte Bepflanzung wurde mir damals auch geraten und eine Klarwassergarantie sollte ich erhalten, wenn ich die Technik der Firma einbaue. Welche Technik es sein sollte, habe ich jedoch nie erfahren. 

Wenn man davon abrät sich nur auf die Ratschläge zu stützen, dann braucht es aber doch kein Forum mehr!? Dann kann ich doch gleich zum Fachhändler gehen. Oder ich gehe zum Händler und diskutiere dann mein Angebot durch und versuche Meinungen und Erfahrungswerte zu erfahren. Aber meist ist es doch so, dass man das Forum nutzt um eben genau nicht zum Händler zu müssen, der viel Geld haben möchte.

Sicherlich ist es richtig, die eine oder andere Meinung gewissenhaft zu betrachten, zu vergleichen und entsprechend zu werten, aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich, welcher Händler oder Teichbauer lässt sich so ohne finanziellen Ausgleich in die Karten schauen. NG macht das auch nicht, dass was man vorher investieren muss um an Infomaterial zu kommen, bekommst du nur zurück, wenn du auch bei denen dann kaufst.

Es gibt aber auch viele Faktoren die verschiedenst wirken, wenn ich zwei Teichvarianten miteinander kombinieren möchte. Soll auch heißen, dass ein 100% identisch gebauter Teich samt Technik, Volumen, Oberfläche und ggf. Besatz an anderer Stelle auch nicht funktionieren kann.

PS: Eine UV hat nix konkretes mit Wasserschweinen zu tun. Auch bei Wasserschweinen braucht es keine UV-Lampe, wenn der Teich an sich funktioniert.


----------



## tomsteich (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich inn der Eifel*



Zacky schrieb:


> ISicherlich ist es richtig, die eine oder andere Meinung gewissenhaft zu betrachten, zu vergleichen und entsprechend zu werten, aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich, welcher Händler oder Teichbauer lässt sich so ohne finanziellen Ausgleich in die Karten schauen. NG macht das auch nicht, dass was man vorher investieren muss um an Infomaterial zu kommen, bekommst du nur zurück, wenn du auch bei denen dann kaufst.[/SIZE]



Hallo Zacky,

ja das ist doch logisch und auch legitim. Keine Fa. gibt ihr Know-How kostenlos raus. Die Gebühren für Beratung und alle Bauanleitungen (ca. 100 Euro) werden nur erstattet, wenn man dort auch das Material kauft. 

Ich habe nicht dazu geraten zum (sogenannten) Fachhändler zu gehen. Dort verkauft man ja auch nur irgendwelche Komponenten und empfiehlt womöglich noch tonnenweise Kies. Wenn Du in einem Laden zwei Verkäufer ansprichst, bekommst Du wahrscheinlich schon die unterschiedlichsten Ideen eingepflanzt. Ein klares Konzept oder gar eine Garantie, dass es funktioniert, bekommt man dort (meist) nicht. 

Natürlich hat das Forum seine Berechtigung, um das eine oder andere Problem zu diskutieren oder z.B. die Erfahrungen weiterzugeben, ob und wie die Systeme von Artlake, Naturagart, etc. funktionieren. Aber, wenn man quasi keine Ahnung hat, jetzt einfach so drauf los zu buddeln und sich alleine auf die Antworten hier zu stützen halte ich für nicht sinnvoll.

Das ist ja schon alles recht komplex und jedes System funktioniert ja nur so gut, wie es gebaut wurde. Während der gesamten Bauphase (gut, ich bin vielleicht zu blöd?), hatte ich schon oft nicht so ganz gewusst, wie es jetzt weitergeht. Da war es hilfreich mindestens 10 x zum Hörer zu greifen und mit einem Fachmann zu sprechen, welcher meinen Plan vor sich hat und mir alles genau erklärt. Jetzt aus der Baugrube zu steigen, den Computer anzuwerfen um im Forum auf Antwort zu warten ist doch totaler Murks.... Vor allem bekommst Du doch zu jedem Thema zig verschiedene und oft widersprüchliche Meinungen. 

Wer jetzt schon die 100 Euro nicht ausgeben will, spart da sicher am falschen Ende, denn billig kann oft teuer sein. Habe die Umfrage hier gelesen (Was kostet ein Teich) und falle da echt vom Glauben ab, was hier teilweise investiert wurde.



Zacky schrieb:


> Wie groß muss ein richtig dimensionierter Filtergraben sein? So ganz genaue Angaben habe ich da bislang nicht gefunden und das sollte dem User doch eher mitgeteilt werden. Wie sind da die Erfahrungen? Welche Größe brauche ich denn grundsätzlich? Wie stark muss im Verhältnis der Pflanzenfilterteich zum Ufergraben besetzt werden? Das sind doch irgendwie zwei völlig verschiedene Module am Teich!? Bei einem reinen Schwimmteich, meist ohne technischen Aufwand, sollte der Pfanzenbereich etwa 20-40 % der gesamten Teichoberfläche sein. Eine üppig dichte Bepflanzung wurde mir damals auch geraten und eine Klarwassergarantie sollte ich erhalten, wenn ich die Technik der Firma einbaue. Welche Technik es sein sollte, habe ich jedoch nie erfahren.
> [/SIZE]



Der Filtergraben nach NG sollte mindestens 20% des Teichs betragen, bei Fischbesatz eher mehr. Der Ufergaben dient einzig dazu, den nährstoffreichen Pflanzbereich (mit Muttererde) vom nährstoffarmen Schwimmteich komplett zu trennen. Diesen könnte man auch weglassen, mit sieht es aber schöner aus. 

Ich weiß nicht, von welcher Fa. Du eine Klarwassergarantie bei entsprechender Technik versprochen bekamst?

Die Ziel-Saug-Technik von NG bedeutet ja nichts anderes, als das Sediment in Schwerkraft vom Boden des Schwimmteichs in den Filtergraben zu leiten. Da kann man die Bausteine von NG nehmen oder man kauft die woanders, falls man denkt da was zu sparen. 

Stimmt, UV muss man nicht haben. Für Ungeduldige (wie mich) geht es aber so schneller mit dem klaren Wasser. Werner hat ja auch schon mit einer UV-Anlage von OASE geplant. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## bakshi (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

hallo, 

erstmal vielen dank für euere antworten. bin nun allerdings etwas verunsichert.

dachte eigentlich meine oase filterlösung wäre supergut. habe auch versucht mich hier im forum über alternativen zu erkundigen. leider __ blicke ich als laie nicht mehr durch. ich habe meinen kl. teich bisher mit einem 3-kammer filter mit uvc 15w und der " eimermethode mit grüner filtermatte", welche ich hier im forum gefunden habe, ( ist übrigens m.m nach eine supersache) wirklich klar gehalten.
 was mir an der oaselösung ganz gut gefällt ist,  dass es nicht so riesige einheiten sind. klar sind wahrscheinlich grossvolumige filter effektiver, aber sieht bescheiden im garten aus, bzw. nur mit grossem aufwand "unsichtbar" zu machen.

habt ihr evtl. erfahrung mit einer ähnlichen filterzusammenstellung wie oase oder eben dieser? bei der pumpe habe ich an eine oase aquamx eco twin 20000 geddacht. was haltet ihr davon? ist allerdings auch ganz schön teuer und vlt. gibs auch hier günstige und gute alternativen.

lg werner


----------



## tomsteich (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Hallo Werner,

Deine Verwirrung verstehe ich wiegesagt. Zu den OASE-Bausteinen bzw. der Dimensionierung kann ich nichts sagen. Dein Wasservolumen steht ja auch noch nicht fest(?), d.h. je nachdem ob und welche Terrassen Du planst 

Wie ist denn Dein geplanter Pflanzenfilter aufgebaut? Vielleicht funktioniert dieser ja ähnlich wie mein Filtergraben? Wenn dort die Schwebstoffe ohne Vorfilterung eingebracht werden und zum größten Teil verbleiben, brauchst Du keine aufwendige Filtertechnik mehr. Eine kleinere Pumpe tut es sicher auch. 

Ich habe den NG-Standardfilter, also diesen extrem hässlichen braunen Kasten, mit einem Tarnnetz aufgehübscht (siehe mein Album). Wenn Du mehr Platz hast als ich, gibt es da sicher noch andere Lösungen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Hallo Thomas

Vielleicht bin ich da auch mit meiner Meinung etwas voreingenommen, weil ich so manche Firma aufgesucht hatte und wie wir ja alle feststellen mussten, so richtig gar keine Infos bekommen hatte. Und ich persönlich halte eben nicht wirklich viel davon, wenn man sich über das ein oder andere System informieren möchte, man halt abgebügelt wird oder als Erstes den Überweisungsträger zugeschickt bekommt. Und ja, es mag auch in gewisser Weise legitim sein, dass man gewisse Unterlagen nur gegen Bares raus gibt. Aber...und dazu stehe ich auch, ist für mich ein Händler schon irgendwie mies, wenn ich (in meinem Falle damals) 35,-€ bezahlen sollte um überhaupt etwas über den Systemaufbau zu erfahren um die verschiedensten Aufbauweisen etwas zu vergleichen.

Ich hatte damals naiv, wie ich bin, auch gezahlt und dann letztendlich für mich festgehalten, dass dieses System nix für mich war...habe so also das Geld zum Fenster raus geworfen und auf mehrfache Nachfrage zwecks Folienverlegung, was sie ja auch anbieten, trotz direkten Telefonkontakt keinerlei Antwort bekommen habe. Aber das nur am Rande...

Bei anderen Teichbauern habe ich die Infomaterialen kostenfrei bekommen, aber dann auch mit denen nicht gebaut, weil das System mir nicht so zusagte.

Die Firma, die uns damals eine Klarwassergarantie versprochen hatte, kommt ursprünglich aus Östereich und da wurden mir so Dinge erzählt, dass selbst wenn ich mit den Werten nicht zufrieden gewesen wäre, ein Techniker oder Ökologe aus Östereich an den Teich gekommen wäre um das vor Ort zu prüfen und entsprechende Änderungen an der Technik vorzunehmen. Klang alles faszinierend, aber irgendwie auch wieder unglaublich.

Für mich persönlich sind halt reine Erfahrungswerte normaler User lieber und wie es dann bei mir umgesetzt wird, muss ich ja eh selber entscheiden. Ich wollte auch niemanden zu Nahe treten, :sorry falls der Eindruck entstanden ist, ich finde nur, dass teilweise keine echten Ratschläge oder Argumente Für & Wieder kommen. Und wer mit seiner Technik zufrieden ist, der kann sie natürlich auch empfehlen. Keine Frage.


Hallo Werner.

Ich wollte Dich nun nicht mit dieser kleinen Diskussion verunsichern. Sorry...

Die Oase-Filtertechnik ist sicherlich nicht so schlecht, aber was halt bei vielen Nutzern dieser kompakten Filtertechnik (nicht nur Oase) halt aufgefallen ist, dass die Systeme für gewisse Größen leider unterdimensioniert sind. Auch die unterschiedlichen Angaben zum Filtervolumen mit / ohne und ganz viel Besatz scheinen Verwirrung zu stiften.

Ich selber betreibe keinen Oasefilter, daher kann und will ich dazu nix sagen,  habe aber sehr wohl Oase-Gravitationspumpen für Schwerkraft und die verbauchen nur 85 W bei 15000 l/h. (Werksangaben).
Die kann ich bislang uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## tomsteich (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Hallo Zacky,

nein, nein, kein Problem. Du hast mir keinen Grund gegeben, dass ich mich jetzt auf den Schlips getreten fühle, oder so  Deinen Beitrag kann ich auch sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Es gibt ja auch nicht nur Spezialisten in dieser Branche, d.h. Teichbaufachbetrieb kann sich ja jeder nennen. 

Deine Vorbehalte wegen der, ohne Vorkasse keine Info, verstehe ich umso mehr, da der, sehr eigene (vielleicht auch besserwisserische) Zungenschlag der gesamten Naturagart-Unterlagen ja auch nicht überall gut ankommt. 

Ich habe auf zwei früheren Grundstücken schon jeweils einen Teich gebaut und es so ähnlich gemacht, wie viele hier. Also, mich im Teichfachhandel und Internet erkundigt und dann drauf los gebaut. Ein Forum gab es glaub ich damals aber noch nicht(?). Mein letzter Teich mit langem Bachlauf und großem Wasserfall (und viel Kies) sah echt super genial aus,.....wie fast alle neuen Teiche. Dies änderte sich trotz hohem Arbeitsaufwand leider mit der Zeit, ohne jetzt zu weit auszuholen.

Hier auf dem neuen Grundstück wollte ich einen Schwimmteich bauen und war von den NG-Unterlagen insofern begeistert, da viele dieser beschriebenen Katastrophenszenarien aufgrund einer fehlerhaften (aber mir von sogenannten Fachleuten empfohlenen) Bauweise bei mir genau so aufgetreten sind und hier eine einleuchtende Lösung geboten wurde. Bis jetzt habe ich es noch keinen Tag bereut. 

Aber wiegesagt, ein gutes Ergebnis lässt sich bestimmt auch mit OASE und anderen Systemen erzielen. 

Werner hat ja explizit auch nach günstigeren Alternativen gefragt, da diese OASE-Komponenten (habe gerade mal gegoogelt) ja schon recht viel kosten (falls diese ausreichen). Zum Vergleich, mehr als 570 Euro habe ich für Pumpe und Filter z.B. nicht ausgegeben. Ich habe klares Wasser (ca 55.000 Liter, 12 Koi), beste Werte und (im Vergleich zu früher) wenig Arbeit. Was will man mehr.....

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## bakshi (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

hallo thomas, hallo  zacky,

freue mich immer wenn ich eine konstruktive diskussion angstoßen habe.

hier die ersten bilder. leider ist außer dem tiefen loch noch nicht viel zu erkennen. hinten rechts  in die ecke wird die pupenkammer betoniert. dazu hab ich noch eine frage. ich will ja den filter mit dem  UltraSieve III beginnen und dann an die  Oase ProfiClear Classic Pumpenkammer M1 anschließen ad sie wohl eine halterung für dieOASE Bitron 55 C hat. hab mir das ganze noch mal angeschaut und festgestellt, dass der UltraSieve III nur einen 2" pumpenausgang hat, die pumpenklammer aber einen 100 anschluß. ist eine verbindung der beiden teile überhaupt möglich und sinnvoll? oder kann ich mir die pumpenkammer sparen? dachte auch das sich in der kammer zusätzlich grober schmutz absetzen würde. 

habe auch in einem anderen tread gelesen, dass es sinnvoll ist den bodenablauf in einer rinne auf der folie zu montieren um diese nicht unnötig zu beschädigen. leuchtet mir ein. aber ich muß doch trotzdem unter dem wasserspiegel mit dem rohr aus dem teich um zur pumpenkammer zu kommen. also muß ich doch irgendwo die folie aufschneiden?  

für antworten und anregungen din ich wie immer sehr dankbar.

lg werner


----------



## bakshi (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

hallo,

sorry, das bilder hochladen muß ich wohl noch üben. 

lg werner


----------



## tomsteich (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Hallo Werner,

die Empfehlung, den BA auf der Folie zu erstellen war wahrscheinlich von mir.

In Deinem Fall musst Du wohl die Folie dann irgendwo aufschneiden(?). Wiegesagt, mir fehlt die Vorstellung was Du genau mit den ganzen OASE-Modulen planst. Wahrscheinlich wäre der Flansch dann aber recht weit oben an der Seite, wo das Rohr dann in die Pumpenkammer geht. Hier kommst Du im Zweifel dann auch eher wieder ran(?). Nur so als Idee.

Bei meiner Bauweise ist das wahrscheinlich einfacher. Der Teich und Filtergraben besteht aus einer einzigen Folie. Dazwischen ist ein Folienstück eingeklebt, um beide Bereiche zu trennen. An dieser Stelle steht auch mein Schacht (also im Wasser) für meine beiden BA und den Skimmer. Von da führt das Rohr dann durch einen Flansch in den Filtergraben (eine leichte Undichtigkeit wäre hier nicht tragisch). 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zacky (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Hallo mal wieder...

...also erst einmal, der Zaun sieht ja genial aus....

Jetzt zum Thema...

Die Rinnenvariante ist sicherlich schon ganz gut, da man in diesem Fall eine mögliche Fehlerquelle im Tiefenbereich tatsächlich ausschließen könnte. Jedoch, wie du schon selbst bemerkt hast, musst du früher oder später durch die Folie. Das geht bislang mit einem Folienflansch bei vielen Hobby-Teich-Freunden einfach gut. Leider ist der Flansch nicht so weit oben, wie man sich das jetzt im Moment vorstellen mag, denn der Ultrasieve ist für den Schwerkraftbetrieb ausgelegt und so sind die Anschlüsse beim US III-Modul am Boden. Somit muss auch das Rohr vom Bodenablauf, ob nun in einer Rinne oder nicht, in einer Tiefe von etwa 80 -100 cm durch die Wand geführt werden.

Was mir immer noch nicht so wirklich an der Rinnenlösung gefällt, ist, dass ich zwar den Boden, also die Rinne wieder mit Sand auffüllen kann um so wieder einen glatten Boden zu bekommen, jedoch wie mache ich das an der Wand!? Selbst wenn ich da eine Rinne in die Wand einarbeite, das Rohr "hinein stelle" und dann die Deckfolie vom Boden nach oben ziehe und es dicht verklebe, so dass kein Wasser hinter kommt, drückt sich dennoch die Folie recht stark in die Wandrinne. Ob das die Folie bei stetigem Druck so abfedern kann, möchte ich im Moment mal anzweifeln, auch wenn Folie schon sehr viel Dehnung zulässt.

Also ich habe noch keine Idee, wie man dieses Manko in den Griff bekommen kann.

Zur Filterfrage muss ich mich erstmal über die Oase-Module erkundigen, da ich sie so auf Anhieb nicht kenne. Jedoch ist ja der US III ein Schwerkraftfilter, aus dem das Wasser dann unten raus gepumpt werden muss. Ich glaube in diesem Moment würde sich die Oase-Pumpenkammer doch eigentlich erübrigen. Oder!?


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Ey Agent Z !
Dit Ding ( Zaun ) is ne Mauer ! 
Wenn de hinter die Deckfolie nun Sand machst, müsste doch gehen Oder ?


----------



## Zacky (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Hi Großer....Danke, für den Hinweis...... ja, da haste ja Recht, ist ne' Mauer, aber "Zaun" fiel mir in dem Moment nur ein...

Das mit Sand dahinter, hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich denke mal, dass der Sand dann auch wieder auf die Folie drückt...gut, eigentlich ja nur so lange, bis Wasser drin ist und somit Gegendruck erzeugt....aber so richtig überzeugt wäre ich da wohl nicht...

Wie wäre es mit Bauschaum in die Rinne, den Rest sauber abschneiden, denn die Folie kommt ja noch darüber und wenn diese wasserdicht verklebt ist, sollte es auch nicht dem Teichwasser schaden...aber, PVC und Bauschaum...Lösungsmittelhältig!?... dann wäre die Idee wohl schon wieder verwofen...


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Na Mensch !
Da jibbet doch Bauschaum für Brunnenbauer !
Ergo Trinkwasser ,also nix mit Gefährdung !


----------



## Zacky (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Stimmt!  Habe ich ja bei meinem Teich auch verbaut!!!


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Ist mir doch noch gerade eingefallen ,
Wenn man den Brunnenbauerschaum nimmt, kannste Wurzeln reinstecken  usw. da musste nicht mal eine Deckfolie drüber machen ! Benutzen die sogar im Tierpark um sich Rückwände für ihre Aquarien zu bauen !


----------



## tomsteich (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Hallo,

senkrechte Wände sind eigentlich nicht sinnvoll. Sind die überhaupt geplant? 

Am Boden, bzw. den Terrassen macht der Sand (oder Mörtel) Sinn, damit man eine ebene Fläche hat um drauf laufen zu können. Eine dichte Verklebung ist ja nicht erforderlich. d.h. auch an den Steilflächen würde das Wasser auch hinter die Folie laufen. 

Aber wie Zacky schon schreibt ist wahrscheinlich das ganze Procedere für diese Art Filter gar nicht so optimal und der klassische BA sinnvoller(?).

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Zacky (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Hallo Thomas...

...von senkrechten Wänden oder überhaupt Steilwänden ist bislang nicht die Rede gewesen...das stimmt schon, aber ich wollte halt nur den Gedanken mal aufgreifen, wie das Rohr in die Wamd montiert werden könnte, denn wenn ich es am Boden habe, muss ich es ja auch schon der Optik wegen, an den Wänden machen...selbst bei z.Bsp. 45° Steilwänden im Teich müsste ja auch das Rohr und die Rinne verkleidet werden...

bzgl. der dichten Verklebung, weiß ich nun nicht, aber ich würde es wahrscheinlich machen, denn die Rinne aus Sand am Boden nimmt Wasser auf, ok - da stört es ja nicht, aber an den Wände stelle ich es mir riskanter vor, wenn der Sand dahinter dann feucht wird - zum Einen, weil er vermutlich auf Grund des Wassers zusammensackt oder hätte aber auch Bedenken, dass sich in dieser feuchten Sandschicht ungewollte __ Parasiten ansiedeln bzw. Gammel entstehen kann, weil nichts durchströmt wird...

Im Falle einer großflächigen Vermörtelung, wie bei Dir Thomas, schaut es dann natürlich auch wieder anders aus...mit glatten Boden und so weiter...beim Vermörteln kann man vieles verstecken...

Die Idee (Rinne) an sich ist nicht schlecht, wie schon gesagt, es wäre ggf. eine Risikofaktor weniger...nur eine paar Ideen müssen wir noch zusammen tragen und dann kann er ja sehen, wie sich Nutzen und Aufwand für ihn darstellt...


----------



## bakshi (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

hallo,

konnte mich leider nicht mehr melden, da ich beruflich dringend ins ausland musste und erst seit dem wochenende wieder im lande bin. nichts desto trotz haben meine helfer fleißig weitergearbeitet. heute haben wir die folie verlegt. ( bilder folgen bald ) ich habe mich dann doch für einen "normalen" bodenablauf entschieden. mogen wollen wir den teich füllen. dazu noch eine frage. 
wie hoch sollte man den dom einstellen? der domsteg ist ca. 20 cm lang.

lieben dank für eine antwort.

lg werner


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Hey,

Den "Domsteg" kannste so lang lassen das deine Finger zwischen Deckelkante und Boden noch drunter Platz haben,

 also je nach Fingerdicke ca.1,5-2cm einfach mal die Finger drunter stecken bis zur Handfläche und dann anzeichnen also das Domdeckelrohr!


----------



## bakshi (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort. habe aber gleich noch eine frage.
und zwar möchte ich mir zunächst die osaga 20000 eco als pumpe anschaffen. auf den bildern die ich gefunden habe ist sie leider nur mit dem filterkorb zu sehen, also zur getauchten aufstellung. weiß jemand ob man sie auch an den ultrasieve III anschliesen kann?

lg werner


----------



## Nori (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Du willst die Pumpe am Ausgang des US 3 anschliessen?
Das funktioniert, die Pumpe kann trocken aufgestellt werden, und hat meines Wissens ein 1,5" Außengewinde an der Ansaugseite.
Das Wasser muss nur von allein zur Pumpe laufen - bzw. die Pumpe muss auf Niveau des US-Aus
laufs stehen - selbstansaugend ist sie nicht. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## bakshi (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

hallo nori,

danke für die antwort. kannst du mir den eine selbstansaugende pumpe empfehlen, da ich noch nicht genau weiß ob ich sie genau auf höhe des aus us auslaufs monieren kann?

lg werner


----------



## Nori (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Sorry, mit solchen Pumpen hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt.
Die sind sehr teuer und verbrauchen auch einiges an Strom - wenn es irgendwie möglich ist schau, dass der Wasserauslauf auf Pumpenhöhe liegt bzw. das die Pumpe etwas tiefer liegt, so dass das Waser in Schwerkraft zur Pumpe fliesst.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

...die Pumpe steht doch eigentlich schon unter Wasserlinie, wenn sie am US III angeschlossen wird, denn der Auslauf befindet sich grundsätzlich unten und unterhalb des Siebes...das Wasser läuft ja über die Schwerkraft in den US III und läuft dann über die Schwimmerkante und dem Sieb...also eigentlich müsste das funzen mit der Pumpe


----------



## Moonlight (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Also ich habe die Osaga 20'000 Eco trocken aufgestellt hinter dem US III ... und die läuft einwandschnuckelig 
Wenn Du den Korb abnimmst, hast Du Saugseitig ein 63er Außenschraubgewinde. Also Brauchst Du ein 63er Innengewinde zum Anschließen 
Beim Abgang bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber es ist auf jeden Fall auch ein Außengewinde ... aber die Größe hab ich mir nicht gemerkt  Ist so groß, dass ein Schlauch dran passt 

 

Der US III steht sowieso mit seiner Oberkante 1cm über Teichniveau, also steht die Pumpe unterhalb der Wasserlinie und Du brauchst keine selbstansaugende Pumpe.

Von den Selbstanaugenden hab ich eine am Pool ... laut, frisst unmengen an Strom und einfach nur Grütze (wenn Luft im Rohr ist, is nüscht mit ansaugen ). Würde ich mir nie wieder kaufen.

Mandy


----------



## bakshi (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

hallo, 

hab schon wieder eine frage. es geht um das substrat für den filterteich und den ufergraben. habe mir gedacht, da ich in der vulkaneifel wohne, und lava hier in hülle und fülle vorhanden ist, diese als substrat zu verwenden. sie ist sehr grobporig und könnte so als zusätzl. besiedlungsraum für bakterien dienen. da sie aber sehr scharfkantig ist würde ich eine 2. folie auslegen. 
was haltet ihr von der idee? welche körnung würdet ihr empfehlen?

vielen dank für eine antwort.

lg werner


----------



## bakshi (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

hallo,
endlich zeit, da dauerregen in der eifel und ein paar stunden freizeit, einige bilder einzustellen. der teichbau hat große fortschritte gemacht. leider ist der bachlauf noch nicht fertig und wegen dauerarbeitseinsatz ist nun wieder 2 wochen baustop.

bild 1: schacht für usIII und Pumpe.
bild 2-3: schacht für biotec36 mit biotron 55 

alles noch zu installieren weil elektriker und  installateur ( wie immer ) im moment keine zeit haben die leitungen zu verlegen:

was haltet ihr bishier davon. die kois habe ich bei halber teichfüllung umgesetzt nachdem ich das wasser des alten teichs umgepumpt hatte. fühlen sich, wie es aussieht, pudelwohl in ihrem neuen zuhause und fressen schon wieder gut.
bitte um anregungen und konstruktive kritik. wie auf dem letzten bild zu sehen habe ich mich nun doch für lava als substrat für filterteich und ufergraben entschieden . wäre auch dankbar für eine meinung dazu.

vielen dank für antworten.

lg werner


----------



## Zacky (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

...schaut doch alles gut...aber hast du denn da jetzt keine Filterung dran? weil du geschrieben hast, dass alles noch installiert werden muss, wenn Elektriker Zeit hat!?...deckst die Folienränder noch ab? Ufermatte oder so? hätte ich vielleicht noch vor dem Winter gemacht!?...ich habe bei mir auch solch Lava-Granulat im Pflanzenfilter (Bodenfilteraufbauversion) und kann jetzt nichts positives oder negatives dazu berichten, ist vielleicht noch zu früh, da der Teich ja auch erst seit dem Sommer läuft...außer dass es recht grob und kratzig ist...ist aber bei Granulat eigentlich normal, muss man halt beim Einpflanzen mit bloßen Händen etwas aufpassen...ich habe es allerdings nur ringsum die Ausströmer verfüllt...oben drauf habe ich normalen Kies 8-16 als Abdeckung und Füllmasse für den Pflanzenbereich....


----------



## bakshi (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

hallo Zacky,

ne, filter ist leider noch nicht angschlossen. wird hoffentl. nächste wochce erledigt. wegen der groben lava will ich in den ufergraben und den filterteich auch noch eine lage flies und folie legen, was auch noch nicht passiert ist. die ufermatten wollte ich eigentlich erst nächstes frühjahr verlegen damit sie im winter nicht schon etwas verroten. soll ich sie besser jetzt scshon auslegen?

lg werner


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

Ufermatten verrotten nicht. aber die folie leidet schon. mach die matten lieber noch  vor dem winter drauf.


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

@-Werner Ja, mach die Ufermatten lieber noch vor dem Winter rein, wie Mandy schon sagte - verrotten tun die nicht und hast du sie vor dem Winter drin, ist dass noch ein wenig Schutz vor dem ewigen Eis im Winter...da das Eis an den Rändern meist abgeflacht und scharfkantig ist, kann es sich dann über die Ufermatten schieben und Dir nicht die Folie beschädigen...ist zwar soweit ich weiß, bisher kaum jemanden passiert, aber besser Vorsicht als Nachsicht...gegen das Aufschwimmen in der Anfangsphase würde ich sie mit ein paar Steinen im Teich - als auch an Land beschweren, so schwimmt sie nicht auf und wedelt dir auch nicht durch die Botanik, denn schick fertig machen kannst du es im kommenden Jahr...


----------



## bakshi (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neuer Teich in der Eifel*

danke für  eure antworten. werde mir gleich heute ufermatten besorgen.

lg werner


----------

